

BlackBerry Classic Review: The Best BlackBerry Ever Made - william_stranix
http://www.wsj.com/articles/blackberry-classic-review-the-best-blackberry-ever-made-1419355406

======
X-combinator
For ease of emailing and speed in pure productivity, the Blackberry has the
edge. but for media and software my Galaxy is the go to, but 9-5 I have my
Blackberry.

